# Embertone's Popelka Bassoon - WALKTHROUGH VIDEO posted!



## Embertone (Oct 24, 2019)

*POPELKA BASSOON:* A new VI from your friends at Embertone

If you're looking for the filet mignon of bassoons, this one isn't for you. Popelka Bassoon is a raw + organic quinoa stew with no artificial flavoring. In other words, we recorded Julie's natural, intimate tone! Then we let it marinate for a handful of years in our high-security Ember-Vault(tm), and finally, added our signature stamp on it (aka blood sweat and tears) to bring you this lovely, quirky, and very expressive library.

A TON of densely-recorded legato transitions at 2 dynamics - Marcatos and Staccatos at 2 dynamics and mucho round robins 





​
Sampled in the same vein as Chapman Trumpet, but loaded with all the advanced features and improvements that you’ve come to expect from an Embertone release, Popelka Bassoon is sure to dance its way from the forest and into the warm protection of your composing arsenal. It's one of our most endearing instruments to date. <3





Love,

Alex and Jonathan

*www.embertone.com*


----------



## Rob (Oct 24, 2019)

beautiful


----------



## Rob (Oct 24, 2019)

bought


----------



## ThomasL (Oct 24, 2019)

Excellent! (As always!)


----------



## Sarah Mancuso (Oct 24, 2019)

Sounds beautiful! The page title tag is erroneously showing "Mouth Trumpet" though, fwiw


----------



## Wally Garten (Oct 24, 2019)

TWENTY NINE DOLLARS??? FOR AN EMBERTONE BASSOON? 

I love you guys.


----------



## Embertone (Oct 24, 2019)

Sarah Mancuso said:


> Sounds beautiful! The page title tag is erroneously showing "Mouth Trumpet" though, fwiw



Thank you! Fixed


----------



## Scamper (Oct 24, 2019)

Nice, it has a lovely sweet tone. Can we hope for an English Horn or Oboe in a similar way?


----------



## rottoy (Oct 24, 2019)

A blast from the past! I remember seeing this in an Embertone post of upcoming instruments back in 2013 or so. I'm glad you brought it out of the vaults!


----------



## Embertone (Oct 24, 2019)

rottoy said:


> A blast from the past! I remember seeing this in an Embertone post of upcoming instruments back in 2013 or so. I'm glad you brought it out of the vaults!



I was curious if anyone would notice that!



Scamper said:


> Nice, it has a lovely sweet tone. Can we hope for an English Horn or Oboe in a similar way?



Anything is possible


----------



## ism (Oct 24, 2019)

Beautiful instrument. 

Anyone recognize the strings in the demo track?


----------



## AoiichiNiiSan (Oct 24, 2019)

Herring Clarinet is still the best winds instrument I own to date. I thought we'd never see another like it. Please don't keep us waiting as long for the flute, oboe and cor anglais! It's been LITERAL YEARS!!! Also I bought the bassoon, it's very nice.


----------



## sostenuto (Oct 24, 2019)

Did six years aging enrich and enhance, or did air spoil the vintage ? 

Think I'll invest and find out ........


----------



## rottoy (Oct 24, 2019)

sostenuto said:


> Did six years aging enrich and enhance, or did air spoil the broth ?


Are we still talking about bassoons, or is someone a teensy bit peckish?


----------



## Embertone (Oct 24, 2019)

ism said:


> Beautiful instrument.
> 
> Anyone recognize the strings in the demo track?



little bit o’ Spitfire here- Olafur! Oh, and some classic Project Sam to glue it together.




sostenuto said:


> Did six years aging enrich and enhance, or did air spoil the broth ?



Like a fine wine, these samples have been enriched by the years


----------



## pulse (Oct 24, 2019)

Sounds lovely congrats!


----------



## Sarah Mancuso (Oct 24, 2019)

Couldn't resist picking this up. It's hard to go wrong with Embertone, especially at this price!


----------



## ism (Oct 24, 2019)

Embertone said:


> little bit o’ Spitfire here- Olafur! Oh, and some classic Project Sam to glue it together.



A wonderful demo ... seems perfectly gauged to make me think that, "you know, maybe I do need another bassoon ..."


(Not to mention that if I didn't already have all the Olafur libs, I'd run out and buy them now just for bassoon accompaniments).


----------



## sostenuto (Oct 24, 2019)

rottoy said:


> Are we still talking about bassoons, or is someone a teensy bit peckish?



Definitely a bit peckish half hour ago.  Downloading now tho .........


----------



## Land of Missing Parts (Oct 24, 2019)

Embertone said:


> Video walkthrough and more demos coming ASAP!


----------



## EgM (Oct 24, 2019)

Such a lovely playable instrument!

Had to try on one of my old tracks just as a quick swap, I was using EWHO Woodwinds solo bassoon.

Embertone:


Old track with EWHO Solo Bassoon:



NOTE: Embertone's bassoon doesn't have this much reverb and sounds much closer.

I'd probably get a more lyrical version if I had performed the track using the Popelka, but it's nice that it's so playable out of the box that you can just swap it up 

Amazing work as always @Embertone


----------



## Grizzlymv (Oct 24, 2019)

Sounds so good...heard the demo...hearing that lovely sound reminded me the beautiful ending of Leon (The Professional), my favorite movie. 29$? done. Got it! Sounds even better than I thought. Great job guys, as usual!  

Oh, and that Auto articulation is a nice touch. I wish you'd add it to the other Embertone jewels at some point.


----------



## dzilizzi (Oct 24, 2019)

Well, shoot. I like a good bassoon. But I have a bunch of them. Nice fancy ones ... oh wait, this isn't a nice fancy one? Does it have a sexy it up dial like the Sensual Sax? No? Oh well, don't really need two of those either. 

Thanks this sounds good.


----------



## axb312 (Oct 24, 2019)

Sounds great!


----------



## Sid Francis (Oct 24, 2019)

EgM said:


> Such a lovely playable instrument!
> 
> Had to try on one of my old tracks just as a quick swap, I was using EWHO Woodwinds solo bassoon.
> 
> ...




Thank you for that comparison because the EW Solo Bassoon is exactly my usual choice up to now. Embertone Bassoon sounds much more intimate and "real". Bought


----------



## S R Krishnan (Oct 24, 2019)

Best purchase of the year! All the other woodwinds please!!!


----------



## NYC Composer (Oct 24, 2019)

Outstanding. Ordering.


----------



## Henu (Oct 25, 2019)

There's quite a lot of room in those two clips posted online. How are the close mics? And how does the auto articulation work for you?

I'm looking for a rather upfront and even partly aggressive sound instead of super-lyrical bassoon tone, and I was wondering if the close mics will suit for that and are the staccatos aggressive blown enough instead of having a small crescendo upfront as in many cases. (If anyone has listened to Hearthstone soundtrack, there's plenty of that stuff there.) Cinewinds has a sound close to what I'm talking about, but that's so horrible to program to get decent results I'd love to have a better option around.

EDIT: If anyone's interested- after spending a half an hour noodling around with Cinewinds Bassoon and playing it with the Hearthstone soundtrack I am willing to bet worth of a Popelka licence that's actually a CW Bassoon in that soundtrack. I asked the composer Peter McConnell about it in Twitter, let's see if he gets back to me.


----------



## Embertone (Oct 25, 2019)

Henu said:


> There's quite a lot of room in those two clips posted online. How are the close mics? And how does the auto articulation work for you?
> 
> I'm looking for a rather upfront and even partly aggressive sound instead of super-lyrical bassoon tone, and I was wondering if the close mics will suit for that and are the staccatos aggressive blown enough instead of having a small crescendo upfront as in many cases. (If anyone has listened to Hearthstone soundtrack, there's plenty of that stuff there.) Cinewinds has a sound close to what I'm talking about, but that's so horrible to program to get decent results I'd love to have a better option around.
> 
> EDIT: If anyone's interested- after spending a half an hour noodling around with Cinewinds Bassoon and playing it with the Hearthstone soundtrack I am willing to bet worth of a Popelka licence that's actually a CW Bassoon in that soundtrack. I asked the composer Peter McConnell about it in Twitter, let's see if he gets back to me.



The instrument was recorded pretty close, and without reverb I don't think there's too much room in the mix. I'm posting a walk-through ASAP to show the ins and outs. Thanks!

-Alex


----------



## EgM (Oct 25, 2019)

Henu said:


> There's quite a lot of room in those two clips posted online. How are the close mics? And how does the auto articulation work for you?
> 
> I'm looking for a rather upfront and even partly aggressive sound instead of super-lyrical bassoon tone, and I was wondering if the close mics will suit for that and are the staccatos aggressive blown enough instead of having a small crescendo upfront as in many cases. (If anyone has listened to Hearthstone soundtrack, there's plenty of that stuff there.) Cinewinds has a sound close to what I'm talking about, but that's so horrible to program to get decent results I'd love to have a better option around.
> 
> EDIT: If anyone's interested- after spending a half an hour noodling around with Cinewinds Bassoon and playing it with the Hearthstone soundtrack I am willing to bet worth of a Popelka licence that's actually a CW Bassoon in that soundtrack. I asked the composer Peter McConnell about it in Twitter, let's see if he gets back to me.



Yeah it's the songs I've posted that are drenched in reverb, the Embertone bassoon is recorded close. I'll add that note to my post


----------



## woafmann (Oct 25, 2019)

Embertone said:


> The instrument was recorded pretty close, and without reverb I don't think there's too much room in the mix. I'm posting a walk-through ASAP to show the ins and outs. Thanks!
> 
> -Alex



I'd love to see a walk-through or at least hear a noodling demo before I pull the trigger, thx!


----------



## Embertone (Oct 25, 2019)

We're getting reports of a few issues with unzipping - anyone here who has purchased have issues with decompressing the files?

Thanks!


----------



## woafmann (Oct 25, 2019)

Bah. Couldn't wait haha. Just bought it


----------



## dbudimir (Oct 25, 2019)

Yes. Problems with decompressing. I left it for the weekend because I had to go out of town.


----------



## re-peat (Oct 25, 2019)

Embertone said:


> anyone here who has purchased have issues with decompressing the files?


Over at The Sound Board, two people — one on PC and one on Mac — reported unzipping problems. In both cases, quickly solved though with either 7zip (when on PC) or The Unarchiver (when on Mac).

_


----------



## woafmann (Oct 25, 2019)

I just unzipped it. No problems at all. I'm on Mojave running the "Archiver" app. It uncompressed as normal.


----------



## emasters (Oct 25, 2019)

Embertone said:


> We're getting reports of a few issues with unzipping - anyone here who has purchased have issues with decompressing the files?
> 
> Thanks!



Yup - an issue on an iMac High Sierra. The Main.zip doesn't work. The three other zips do decompress ok as a group. Ended up with 2.1 GB image - so assumed it was ok given the product specs. And it did batch resave ok in Kontakt 6. But confusing trying to unarchive given the file structure and error. Is there an issue with the image created?


----------



## Grizzlymv (Oct 25, 2019)

No issues to unzip it. Used WinRar on Windows 10.


----------



## mikeh-375 (Oct 25, 2019)

fantastic...Embertone will have to do all winds ..


----------



## sostenuto (Oct 25, 2019)

Embertone said:


> We're getting reports of a few issues with unzipping - anyone here who has purchased have issues with decompressing the files?
> 
> Thanks!



Puzzled by seemingly (4) identical zips (zip,z01, z02, z03) unzipped main one, then each in succession to see what happened. 

Win10 Pro wanted to replace each idential file with the original, so now have (1) Popelka Bassoon _folder_ with: _Instruments_ = nki 428 KB / _Samples_ = 2/0 GB / nkc 4 KB / nkr 13,347 KB / Manual pdf 787 KB.
This folder now on SSD, in Kontakt 6, accessible in Files Tab. Seems OK.

Why the (4) zips ?  (*edit*) Used WinRAR with essentially same results, just minor differences in files sizes.


----------



## EgM (Oct 25, 2019)

sostenuto said:


> Puzzled by seemingly (4) identical zips (zip,z01, z02, z03) unzipped main one, then each in succession to see what happened.
> 
> Win10 Pro wanted to replace each idential file with the original, so now have (1) Popelka Bassoon _folder_ with: _Instruments_ = nki 428 KB / _Samples_ = 2/0 GB / nkc 4 KB / nkr 13,347 KB / Manual pdf 787 KB.
> This folder now on SSD, in Kontakt 6, accessible in Files Tab. Seems OK.
> ...



It's a 4 volume zip, the first zip will extract the entire content — you shouldn't manually extract the z01,02,03.

Might I suggest using winrar or 7zip to handle these? Windows zip support isn't exactly the best...


----------



## dzilizzi (Oct 25, 2019)

Embertone said:


> We're getting reports of a few issues with unzipping - anyone here who has purchased have issues with decompressing the files?
> 
> Thanks!


I used 7-zip on a Windows 7 machine without a problem. Everything seems to work fine.


----------



## sostenuto (Oct 25, 2019)

EgM said:


> It's a 4 volume zip, the first zip will extract the entire content — you shouldn't manually extract the z01,02,03.
> 
> Might I suggest using winrar or 7zip to handle these? Windows zip support isn't exactly the best...



Understand. Seems _other large libs_ have had one zip, which makes Folder_ and_ some files, _then_ Unzipping 01 goes thru remaining zips. WinRAR went through them sequentially. 

All is installed and working.


----------



## styledelk (Oct 25, 2019)

Keka on mac is also a good tool for these. 

Definitely got this. That was easy.


----------



## HardyP (Oct 25, 2019)

Embertone said:


> I was curious if anyone would notice that!


Unfortunately, I gave up on waiting („...audio demo within 2 weeks... 6-8 for the release...“), and replaced my EWQLSO Bassoon with CH‘s Wind package some time ago...
Wasn‘t there also some mentioning of a Trombone...? Or was that just an uneducated guess for the famous WTF!? (Mouth Trumpet)...?


----------



## NathanTiemeyer (Oct 25, 2019)

Embertone, I love you guys


----------



## Ihnoc (Oct 25, 2019)

A new duck horn by Embertone? Sign me up!

The Herring Clarinet is such a wonderful instrument and the recorders are great too.


----------



## emasters (Oct 25, 2019)

EgM said:


> It's a 4 volume zip, the first zip will extract the entire content — you shouldn't manually extract the z01,02,03.



That's what I expected. But when starting with Main.zip, it doesn't work. If I start with z01, it seems to work, but makes one wonder if perhaps the files are mis-labelled? Don't know.....


----------



## dzilizzi (Oct 25, 2019)

emasters said:


> That's what I expected. But when starting with Main.zip, it doesn't work. If I start with z01, it seems to work, but makes one wonder if perhaps the files are mis-labelled? Don't know.....


Usually the samples are in the zips- 01, 02, etc... and the instruments and other stuff are in the main. I just selected them all, right clicked on 7 zip unzip files, and everything went properly in its place.


----------



## col (Oct 25, 2019)

This is nice ! First class noodleability. thanks ET !


----------



## Lode_Runner (Oct 25, 2019)

Sorry guys, you lost me at quinoa


----------



## LinusW (Oct 26, 2019)

This will be great!


----------



## TomislavEP (Oct 26, 2019)

It is great to see Embertone going back to its roots - releasing simple, expressive, deep-sampled yet affordable wind instruments. BTW, I have almost all of them including the Herring Clarinet and will certainly add this to my collection as well in due time. Recently I've been thinking how nice would be to see a simple oboe or basoon library in Embertone's portfolio and here it is! Embertone was always my choice for solo wind Kontakt instruments.


----------



## Rob (Oct 26, 2019)

some noodling with the completely naked instrument (hope nudity isn't a problem)


----------



## jimjazzuk (Oct 26, 2019)

Rob said:


> some noodling with the completely naked instrument (hope nudity isn't a problem)


Sounds great! Rite up my street 😉


----------



## Henu (Oct 26, 2019)

Rob said:


> some noodling with the completely naked instrument (hope nudity isn't a problem)



SOLD.


----------



## ism (Oct 26, 2019)

Rob said:


> some noodling



Really, really good.


----------



## Rob Elliott (Oct 26, 2019)

Rob said:


> some noodling with the completely naked instrument (hope nudity isn't a problem)



Thanks Rob - Prize for the MOST useful demo to determine 'to buy or not to buy' - a buy for sure.


----------



## Philip Vasta (Oct 26, 2019)

I played around for a bit last night, this instrument sounds great! My question is: why is the Herring Clarinet so much more expensive? I'm not complaining, just wondering. I'd like to get the clarinet but it's not quite an impulse buy for me, whereas the bassoon was. Thanks!


----------



## JonSolo (Oct 26, 2019)

The "raw" character and sound really makes this stand out. I never thought I would get excited over a bassoon. Just cool.

And 7zip works. WinRAR did not work for me.


----------



## Ihnoc (Oct 27, 2019)

I like it. Great for exposed passages. Minor only gripes but I would have liked a staccatssimo and the poly mode to be keyswitchable.


----------



## Sid Francis (Oct 27, 2019)

Noddleability seems to be superior....my one and only argument for an instrument. I want to study arrangement and composition, not VSTi


----------



## Geoff Grace (Oct 27, 2019)

jimjazzuk said:


> Sounds great! Rite up my street 😉


Why did you have to Spring that joke on us? 

(There Igor again!)

Best,

Geoff


----------



## mikeh-375 (Oct 27, 2019)

@Embertone,
Guys you must, must do more wind. I'm sure I'm not the only one here who would like to have double wind and all auxiliaries, complete with the equivalent guts and character of this bassoon. Then you can do the brass, then the percu........get the picture?
I have most wind available and this simple little patch trounces them all for sound and ease of musicality..brilliant.


----------



## LinusW (Oct 27, 2019)

Yes! @Embertone Solo Flute and Solo Piccolo!


----------



## Sid Francis (Oct 27, 2019)

I second this very much...you embertones have a hand for winds!


----------



## Consona (Oct 27, 2019)

Embertone said:


> Video walkthrough and more demos coming ASAP!


----------



## Grizzlymv (Oct 27, 2019)

Sid Francis said:


> I second this very much...you embertones have a hand for winds!


Not just for winds in my book.


----------



## Geoff Grace (Oct 27, 2019)

Grizzlymv said:


> Not just for winds in my book.


Joshua Bell Violin would be a good example.

Best,

Geoff


----------



## Embertone (Oct 27, 2019)

Consona said:


>



Still a 1-2 days away, sorry. We will consider extending the early bird sale because of the delay. Thanks!!


----------



## Consona (Oct 28, 2019)

Embertone said:


> Still a 1-2 days away, sorry. We will consider extending the early bird sale because of the delay. Thanks!!


Sorry, I'm being over-cautious when it comes to buying sample libs lately. Been burned so many times. Thank you guys, love your instruments!


----------



## Michael Stibor (Oct 28, 2019)

Embertone said:


> Still a 1-2 days away, sorry. We will consider extending the early bird sale because of the delay. Thanks!!


Please do! I'm definitely interested in this program, and even though it's more than reasonably priced, I would like to see/hear a little more about it before deciding.


----------



## David Kudell (Oct 28, 2019)

Purchased, it sounds wonderful. Now I’ve added the Herring Clarinet to my wishlist too!


----------



## S R Krishnan (Oct 29, 2019)

Popelka Bassoon Test

Tested the amazing Popelka Bassoon. Added a bit of reverb(Magix Origami)


----------



## Land of Missing Parts (Oct 29, 2019)

S R Krishnan said:


> Popelka Bassoon Test
> 
> Tested the amazing Popelka Bassoon. Added a bit of reverb(Magix Origami)


Nice piece!


----------



## Nicola74 (Oct 29, 2019)

Just to say that it is great!!
2 minutes learning curve, incredible playability and sound!!


----------



## slavedave (Oct 29, 2019)

I wonder if this is as playable using a Wind Controller as some of the other Embertone Libraries (Shire Whistle, Crystal Flute etc). If yes, then I am a buyer!


----------



## Wally Garten (Oct 29, 2019)

slavedave said:


> I wonder if this is as playable using a Wind Controller as some of the other Embertone Libraries (Shire Whistle, Crystal Flute etc). If yes, then I am a buyer!



On the second page of the UI, you can easily set various parameters to various CC's (including CC 2).


----------



## slavedave (Oct 29, 2019)

Wally Garten said:


> On the second page of the UI, you can easily set various parameters to various CC's (including CC 2).


Great news! Better get my wallet out...


----------



## Nicola74 (Oct 29, 2019)

slavedave said:


> I wonder if this is as playable using a Wind Controller as some of the other Embertone Libraries (Shire Whistle, Crystal Flute etc). If yes, then I am a buyer!


I use a TEC breath controller and it works pretty well


----------



## Embertone (Oct 30, 2019)

Hey guys, thank you all so much for the kind feedback. It's been such a heartening and encouraging reminder of why we spend the meticulous time on on each of these instruments - we're so lucky to be a part of this friendly and talented vi/composing family.

Just a quick note to explain a feature that has probably gone unnoticed in the Bassoon and Herring Clarinet... which may explain for some of the behaviors users have experienced. (One of many intricate under-the-hood features that we should probably do a better job of explaining! ) We take lots of inspiration from physical models of music instrument performance, and try to incorporate modeled behaviors on top of our meat-and-potato samples. Here's one of those features:

*Reactive Breath Pressure*
This is a feature we spent a lot of time developing, to simulate an effect of breath/wind pressure in wind instruments. To describe it without getting all "sciency", in the case of the Bassoon/Clarinet woodwinds, pitch will naturally drop in proportion to the rate of increasing dynamics change - and inversely, will rise in proportion to the rate of decreasing dynamics change. It's a subtle thing that helps to make dynamics movement sound even more realistic.
You can isolate the feature to hear its effect by turning off Vibrato and quickly moving the Dynamics back and forth between low+high ranges. The slower the Dynamics movement, the lesser Pitch is affected, and vice versa.

You could also use this as a means of creating manual Vibrato!

Hope you guys see this as a cool feature, we're so glad you're enjoying the instrument! Also, just a heads up that we'll be pushing out an update to fix a bug in the Vibrato engine soon:
If any Vibrato CC assignments are unassigned in the Configure page, an issue occurs where the sliders will "crosstalk" and control each other. You can temporarily fix this by assigning values to each Vibrato CC for now.

As always thanks for your support and incredible patience!!
May the force be with you,
Jonathan


----------



## S R Krishnan (Oct 30, 2019)

Embertone said:


> Hey guys, thank you all so much for the kind feedback. It's been such a heartening and encouraging reminder of why we spend the meticulous time on on each of these instruments - we're so lucky to be a part of this friendly and talented vi/composing family.
> 
> Just a quick note to explain a feature that has probably gone unnoticed in Bassoon and Herring Clarinet... which may explain for some of the behaviors users have experienced. (One of many intricate under-the-hood features that we should probably do a better job of explaining! ) We take lots of inspiration from physical models of music instrument performance, and try to incorporate modeled behaviors on top of our meat-and-potato samples. Here's one of those features:
> 
> ...


Thank you so much for making great sounding and incredibly useful instruments


----------



## WaverunnerAudio (Oct 30, 2019)

Woah - nice work!


----------



## Philip Vasta (Oct 31, 2019)

That's really cool! Kind of like the built in intonation stimulation with Joshua bell violin I guess. I find that stuff fascinating!


----------



## wetalkofdreams (Oct 31, 2019)

The Bassoon is incredible - I've yet to be disappointed by anything you produce, thank you!


----------



## ism (Oct 31, 2019)

Ok .. so about the yo yo ma cello ...


----------



## Theodor Andrews (Oct 31, 2019)

Excellent sounding and playable instrument! Very good and highly recommended!


----------



## Garlu (Oct 31, 2019)

Loved it! Well done, Embertone!!!


----------



## Consona (Oct 31, 2019)

Consona said:


>


What am I trying to pretend here. Of course I was going to buy it anyway.  What a fantastic instrument!

Now I need a french horn section this playable with a sound this great. 



Btw, WinRAR didn't work, 7zip did.


----------



## Land of Missing Parts (Nov 2, 2019)

Embertone said:


> Still a 1-2 days away, sorry. We will consider extending the early bird sale because of the delay. Thanks!!


Any progress on the walkthrough? I'm in no rush, but the intro price is about to end.


----------



## Embertone (Nov 2, 2019)

As a matter of fact, yes. Should be out tomorrow. We will extend the sale at least by a few days after the walkthrough is out.
Thanks!!


----------



## sostenuto (Nov 2, 2019)

Embertone said:


> As a matter of fact, yes. Should be out tomorrow. We will extend the sale at least by a few days after the walkthrough is out.
> Thanks!!



NO... NO.... NO. Let em suffer for lack of confidence, and procrastination !!!  

Ready for next super Embertone creation.


----------



## Monkberry (Nov 3, 2019)

Best $29 I've ever spent! This has a very nice close, intimate, and full sound. And the reverb is not baked in. HOORAY!! Superb job Embertone!


----------



## Embertone (Nov 3, 2019)

Happy Sunday!

We've posted the walkthrough - 



We'll be extending the intro sale at least through Wednesday. Thanks!

-Alex


----------



## Billy Palmer (Nov 4, 2019)

I love this instrument. Here's a snippet from indie-game soundtrack I have in the works:


----------



## Illico (Nov 4, 2019)

Did you notice this fabulous track?


----------



## Gingerbread (Nov 4, 2019)

Illico said:


> Did you notice this fabulous track?



Wow! In addition to the Popelka bassoon, which is lovely, that demo by Yuang Chen is absolutely incredible!


----------



## Assa (Nov 4, 2019)

Illico said:


> Did you notice this fabulous track?




Wow...this is just awesome on so many levels !


----------



## PerryD (Nov 5, 2019)

Ha! The Popelka Bassoon is really playable! No keyswitches used in this quick test...


----------



## Nyran (Nov 7, 2019)

I am orchestrating an album with mostly real solo instruments and one of the few that we were not going to record live was the bassoon. The timing couldn't be better! Downloading now, sounds fabulous. I now have to replace the existing instrument on all tracks but it will be worth it!

Edit: I think the AUTO mode can be improved upon on how it handles short notes. It can be really hard sometimes to play the right duration without triggering a weird sus note. It's awesome as a solo legato instrument but less useful as a playful instrument which SWAM bassoon can do very well (it doesn't sound as good for solo passages though). It's not the all around instrument I was hoping for but I still like it.


----------



## Embertone (Nov 8, 2019)

Nyran said:


> I am orchestrating an album with mostly real solo instruments and one of the few that we were not going to record live was the bassoon. The timing couldn't be better! Downloading now, sounds fabulous. I now have to replace the existing instrument on all tracks but it will be worth it!
> 
> Edit: I think the AUTO mode can be improved upon on how it handles short notes. It can be really hard sometimes to play the right duration without triggering a weird sus note. It's awesome as a solo legato instrument but less useful as a playful instrument which SWAM bassoon can do very well (it doesn't sound as good for solo passages though). It's not the all around instrument I was hoping for but I still like it.



Thanks for the suggestion! If the AUTO mode isn't working well for you - let me suggest you go "old school" and use the keyswitches for now. We're looking into it 

EDIT - for those on the fence, today is a good day to jump in! The Intro Sale ends at 11:59PM tonight. <3


----------



## Seycara (Nov 8, 2019)

Gingerbread said:


> Wow! In addition to the Popelka bassoon, which is lovely, that demo by Yuang Chen is absolutely incredible!






Illico said:


> Did you notice this fabulous track?




I'm glad everyone is enjoying my demo for Embertone  ; kudos to them for such a wonderful VST


----------



## markleake (Nov 8, 2019)

Kudos to you for such an excellent demo! It kind of upstages the instrument... almost.


----------



## markleake (Nov 8, 2019)

...and I succumbed.

I'm having a lot of problems downloading though. Doesn't matter what browser I use, each file usually bombs out with a network error. I've managed to get 3 out of 4 downloaded so far, after many tries.

I'm an old school ADSL user, so maybe that's why. Never had this issue before though.

Edit: Got it downloaded. Sounds and works fantastically!


----------



## Embertone (Nov 9, 2019)

markleake said:


> ...and I succumbed.
> 
> I'm having a lot of problems downloading though. Doesn't matter what browser I use, each file usually bombs out with a network error. I've managed to get 3 out of 4 downloaded so far, after many tries.
> 
> ...



Great! Was going to say, there might have been a last minute rush with orders at the very end of the sale, which might have contributed to a slowdown. Thanks!


----------



## Trinity (Nov 9, 2019)

Embertone said:


> Great! Was going to say, there might have been a last minute rush with orders at the very end of the sale, which might have contributed to a slowdown. Thanks!



Hello.
I hope you extend the sale just for a half-hour.


----------



## Pianolando (Nov 11, 2019)

Beautiful instrument, I bought it just before the sale ended. SICK demo by Seycara, absolutely wonderful writing and programming!


----------



## micrologus (Dec 5, 2019)

Seycara said:


> I'm glad everyone is enjoying my demo for Embertone  ; kudos to them for such a wonderful VST



Is this a real orchestra? It sounds wonderful!


----------



## Embertone (Dec 6, 2019)

Trinity said:


> Hello.
> I hope you extend the sale just for a half-hour.



Yep, because of some internet issues, the sale will be on for just a few more hours. <3. I'll be resolving it first thing in the AM!

-Alex


----------



## Mattias (Dec 22, 2019)

Seycara said:


> I'm glad everyone is enjoying my demo for Embertone  ; kudos to them for such a wonderful VST



Really amazed by your demo track. And so tasteful use and blendning of v.i. Would you bother naming the plugins/instruments you have used besides the nice bassoon?
Very inspiring to hear this track! Thanks! 🙋


----------



## Consona (May 3, 2020)

So, guys, when's the next instrument released? 🤤


----------

